# 4K Hype... do you really need it, though?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A lot of questions about the need for 4K... is it marketing hype or necessity? Inevitably, we are going to be hit by a wave of marketing and people will be clamoring for it. 

My contention is - based on general knowledge of eyes - is that our human eyes won't be able to resolve the difference. Under some circumstances (primarily viewing distance) they will... especially in a mega screen situation like a movie theater. But, do we need it in the home?

My ability to articulate the argument is minor... so I hit the interwebs and dug up this article...

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57366319-221/why-4k-tvs-are-stupid/

Anyhow, food for thought.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Carlton Bale - 1080p does matter article


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I guarantee... if you sat in a room about 10-12 feet away from a 50" 720p and 50" 1080p set (all other set characteristics being nearly equal), it would be practically impossible to tell the difference.

Of course it does make a difference the closer you get to a display. But for the recommended viewing distances for specific sizes of TVs, and the typical distances your average viewer uses, you won't be able to see a difference because it's not physically possible... and that's all considering that someone has nearly perfect eyesight!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I will not be one that will go run and buy anything 4k. I am still extremely happy with 1080p. It will be a very long time before I upgrade to any thing else. I don't even have 3d.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

so you have to sit at 5' from an 80" TV to see the difference.
talk about video immersion


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

informel said:


> so you have to sit at 5' from an 80" TV to see the difference.
> talk about video immersion


According to the chart, at about 10' the differences become noticeable.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That chart, as the article pointed out, relies on absolutely optimal situations and very specific kind of images. And even then there are a lot of other factors that folks should focus on... this is a great quote:

_"A few years ago I did a TV face-off with trained TV reviewers and untrained participants with Pioneer's Kuro plasma (768p) against several 1080p LCDs and plasmas. Not one person noticed the Kuro wasn't 1080p. In fact, most lauded it for its detail. Why? Its contrast ratio was so much better than on the other TVs that it appeared to have better resolution. The difference between light and dark is resolution. If that difference is more pronounced, as it is on high-contrast ratio displays, they will have more apparent resolution."_

I just retired a 50" Pioneer... and I had a similar experience to the above. Several of my friends (that I definitely know own 1080P 50-60" displays) would come over to watch a movie or a game and they would always marveled at the picture. I never told any of them that the set was 720P. And I guarantee that the thought never crossed their minds.

75% of consumers really don't care about this stuff. They walk into a store. Look around. The salesman points to a number "42 inches" then points to another number "1080p"... blah, blah, blah... the TV image looks bright in torch mode... the consumer likes it and they buy. The next great push is to 4K. It's like an unstoppable wave. Not only do most people NOT need it... they'll never understand that the content pushed through their cable lines isn't really 4K material!


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Is is _exactly_ the same story as the Megapixel fever on cameras. Bale's article is a good place to start and an excellent place to finish with. However, it will not be the first nor the last time that marketing prevails over tested and proved facts. Therefore 4K will be imposed forcibly as the next big step, although it is (in my opinion) quite useless for H.C. situations.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone done any wiring with HDBT? When 4k comes and you are not setup for it, it will do a downgrade to 24bit


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

easytim said:


> Has anyone done any wiring with HDBT? When 4k comes and you are not setup for it, it will do a downgrade to 24bit


What is HDBT? According to the chart looks like when I do my garage theater I will be a candidate for 4k. I don't anticipate getting 4k for quite a while (after prices fall).


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> What is HDBT? According to the chart looks like when I do my garage theater I will be a candidate for 4k. I don't anticipate getting 4k for quite a while (after prices fall).



Do a Google - HD Base T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How about sharing some knowledge rather than just suggesting a google search. Do you have some actual experience to share?


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Its all new for me too, HDBT is what we will have in the future. No secrets here:gulp:

HDBaseT technology is a consumer electronic (CE) connectivity technology optimized for whole-home and commercial multimedia distribution. HDBaseT can connect all the entertainment devices in a setting through its 5Play™ feature set, converging uncompressed full HD digital video, audio, 100BaseT Ethernet, power over cable and various control signals through a single 100m/328ft CAT5e/6 cable with RJ45 connectors.


all through a CAT5 328ft long - WOW:unbelievable:
.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What vendors are getting behind this technology? Have any of the major CE companies signed on?


----------

